# you caught them where?



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I love to tell about good trips. Will I lie about "exactly" where? of course

Will I tell you the exact bait? no way

Will I tell you the exact rod , reel, bait,etc...? If I was paid by them yeah

Will I tell you enough to help you locate fish? sure

Can you PM me for advice? yes

This site is bigger than you think, cause when you tell and they tell, and they tell, 

You get the message.

Kinda like my remark about manatees.....sorry I really did not get it>thanks for explaining:banghead

LOVE to all and keep the bait in the water ( that way others can not see what you are using):grouphug


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *bassn8ed (12/28/2009)*I love to tell about good trips. Will I lie about "exactly" where? of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Other than location , I really don't see why you would keep the other info from people. We are all here to help each other.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to agree with bassen8ed on this. All of our life we fished with our Dad. Whenever he told someone where to catch fish, it seemed every time we went to that hole someone new found it. I'm talking about on the rivers. Then the garbage would show up and pretty soon a pristine spot on the river looked like a dumping ground. Dad really could not understand why you can't take home the same stuff you took to the river.

Our Dad is gone and all we have left is the memories of the trips we took. We both will do our best to do things Dad would be proud of. And if that means keeping the non-anglers out of the loop, then find your own damn fishin' hole!!!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *collinscraft2 (12/28/2009)*I have to agree with bassen8ed on this. All of our life we fished with our Dad. Whenever he told someone where to catch fish, it seemed every time we went to that hole someone new found it. I'm talking about on the rivers. Then the garbage would show up and pretty soon a pristine spot on the river looked like a dumping ground. Dad really could not understand why you can't take home the same stuff you took to the river.
> 
> Our Dad is gone and all we have left is the memories of the trips we took. We both will do our best to do things Dad would be proud of. And if that means keeping the non-anglers out of the loop, then find your own damn fishin' hole!!!




I agree about location, see previous.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *collinscraft2 (12/28/2009)*keeping the non-anglers out of the loop, then find your own damn fishin' hole!!!


What's a non-angler need a fishing hole for?


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I say non-angler about the people who fish with no respect. The ones who leave trash everywhere they go. The ones who camp on a nice beautiful spot and leave dirty diapers. A true angler and sportsman will care for the places he or she visits. Take only what they need and do it within the laws set forth.

I think most of the people on here are very respectful of our waters. But I have been to the Ft. Pickens pier more times than I can count only to spend the first 30 minutes or so picking up garbage when there are trash cans right on the dock. A lot of that plastic and trash blows off in the water. 

I just want people to act like we are not the last generation to fish or hunt in this area.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I have found that fish tend to move around and eat different things. There are places where I have often caught many fish, a "honey hole" so to speak, but, the next time I go back they are gone. Sometimes they will only hit a shrimp, sometimes only minnows or one particular lure will work well while another produces nothing. The funny thing is I have learned that these preferences are often OURS and NOT that of the fish! My recent purchase of a Humminbird fish finder has taught me that the fish are not always where I figured they would be. So, I have no problem sharing as much information as I can provide in my reports, even if I don't catch anything it is helpful to someone to report it ! Disinformation or a lack of information is not much help to anyone . . . and pictures always make it more exciting!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

i agree with bent straight. i guess some folks think the forum is just a braggin' board. a place to say HA HA! I CAUGHT THESE AND YOU DIDN'T! AND I AIN'T TELLIN' WHERE! oh well, can't please everybody..........


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

when i post a fishing report i will tell you any and every detail you wanna know, other than the exact place i caught them. why not??


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

My point exactly!!! In the vast oceans, 30 acres of water can make a major difference.

A 30 acre pond is all you need to know to catch fish. 

BUT there is many many ponds I do not know about. If you have one send me the coordinates.

GPS markers are worth a fortune in todays market.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah this is not off shore fishing its not like ur giving away ur secret snapper or grouper wreck for some one to clean out...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Check any one of my spearfishing post....you will find I shot all my fish at the "Massachusetts".



I learned when I first started diving, and a forum member took me on there boat to a public number, but very little known. Many who have live here a long time have never heard of it.



The AJ's were thick, and beautiful. I mean beautiful in a Grace Kelly sort of way...seductively staring at me...moving htere bodies in only the way an AJ can.

I got reamed by another spearfisherman the following week. It was a favorite spot of his, usually baron. It was a parkinglot the following weekend.



Besides 10,000 members, there are 50,000 more guest that do not contribute.



I will give info out to any of my friends, or others who have PM'ed me, but I will not publicly post a good spot.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

My disagreement was simply with this:





> Will I tell you the exact bait? no way
> 
> 
> 
> Will I tell you the exact rod , reel, bait,etc...? If I was paid by them yeah




Why the hell would you not tell someone what bait you were using? Like someone before me said, this is not a braggin board, we are supposed to be helping each other up to a point. 



I never said a thing about divulging location


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/29/2009)*Check any one of my spearfishing post....you will find I shot all my fish at the "Massachusetts".
> 
> I learned when I first started diving, and a forum member took me on there boat to a public number, but very little known. Many who have live here a long time have never heard of it.
> 
> ...


Great, shoot me a PM to theat AJ spot then, buddy!!oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No prob Joe...check your PM...although this was 4 years ago...not as good now. But I will tell you were they were bumpin into the camera thick as thieves on my last dive. Up to 40 50 pounds.



PM on the way


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I would tell you crankbait, spinning lure or worm. Would that be enough ?or would I have to say, 1/2 oz blue and silver rattle trap ???


----------

